# Concealed Carry Holster For Women Video



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Was looking at some concealed carry holsters on youtube and ran across this and figured yall would get a kick out of it. Enjoy!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I want to see a 2 gun draw!!! Ole lady just got her permit, might have to show her this video!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That thing is pretty cool. I'll have to show the wife this.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

They might want to check out this one as well:





 
Garter belts are sexy...


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Lots of eye candy.......the guns of course!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Here's another good one that "falia" produced:


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Lol yeah I saw her too lol. Her lisp is kinda hot lol


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

deersniper270 said:


> Was looking at some concealed carry holsters on youtube and ran across this and figured yall would get a kick out of it. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8r6CY5UZyw&feature=related



My wife carries her DB380 in one of those and loves it. She has some aftermarket enhancements so it conceals very well. Careful though fellas....Let them see this and they may use it as a must have self-defense option to justify a new rack.

Flashbang Holster = $39.95 Twins to hide it under = $4800


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

bama99 said:


> My wife carries her DB380 in one of those and loves it. She has some aftermarket enhancements so it conceals very well. Careful though fellas....Let them see this and they may use it as a must have self-defense option to justify a new rack.
> 
> Flashbang Holster = $39.95 Twins to hide it under = $4800


and the problem is?


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Personally the bra one looks dangerous. Shooting a gun is one thing, but my wife for one would still be nervous as heck if she had to draw it to protect herself and it does not seem like a good idea to have the gun pointed at your head IMO.

Edited: well i guess the gun actually points across your body, so maybe it is not that bad.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

baldona523 said:


> Personally the bra one looks dangerous. Shooting a gun is one thing, but my wife for one would still be nervous as heck if she had to draw it to protect herself and it does not seem like a good idea to have the gun pointed at your head IMO.
> 
> Edited: well i guess the gun actually points across your body, so maybe it is not that bad.


I thought that it looked dangerous too. Defenitley wouldn't have one in the chamber if my gf used this.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

baldona523 said:


> and the problem is?


She will take your credit card to the doctors office.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

deersniper270 said:


> I thought that it looked dangerous too. Defenitley wouldn't have one in the chamber if my gf used this.


Well that kind of defeats the whole purpose of her carrying it does it not? It doesn't point at their head and the trigger is covered just like any other kydex holster. It's the same for any male or female who carries. Don't put your finger in the trigger guard until on target and ready to to fire. Simple and effective safety.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

bama99 said:


> Well that kind of defeats the whole purpose of her carrying it does it not? It doesn't point at their head and the trigger is covered just like any other kydex holster. It's the same for any male or female who carries. Don't put your finger in the trigger guard until on target and ready to to fire. Simple and effective safety.


I'm just worried if she drew if from there with too much excitement she could accidentally discharge it. At least with and iwb kydex if you discharge on accident it's pointed down and hopefully you don't at least shoot yourself in the leg.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

deersniper270 said:


> I'm just worried if she drew if from there with too much excitement she could accidentally discharge it. At least with and iwb kydex if you discharge on accident it's pointed down and hopefully you don't at least shoot yourself in the leg.


This is the reason for training, training and more training. Your finger should not be on that trigger (excited or not) until you are ready to squeeze it. With enough training it will be like second nature.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

MrFish said:


> This is the reason for training, training and more training. Your finger should not be on that trigger (excited or not) until you are ready to squeeze it. With enough training it will be like second nature.


I agree. She shoots good but not great that's why she doesn't carry yet. She will be doing a lot of training this summer though. Just got to get her shooting her .22 pistol more so she won't flinch on her 9mm as much.


----------

